# Extremely Bad News For Wasserman-Schultz / Democrats: Smashed Hard Drives 'Recoverable'



## easyt65 (Aug 1, 2017)

*"Whatever Is On Imran Awan’s Smashed Hard Drives Likely Can Be Recovered"*

_"Somebody must have thought they were hiding something by smashing those computer hard-drives the FBI recovered from the home of Imran Awan, Florida Democratic Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz’s former information technology (IT) aide.

But odds are excellent they were wrong. Federal law enforcement authorities may have already recovered and read whatever was on those hard drives.

“It depends on what happens, but even if it is hit with a hammer, it probably doesn’t damage the platters that actually hold the data, which remains recoverable,” said Tom Hakim, engineering supervisor for __werecoverdata.com__, a New York-based lab that specializes in difficult digital retrieval.

“In most cases, it’s very likely” the information on a smashed hard drive can be recovered “in two or three days, maybe a week,” Hakim said."





"That may be very bad news for Pakistani-born Imran. He and his younger brothers Abid and Jamal, his wife Hina Alvi and his best friend Rao Abbas are criminal suspects in a federal investigation first made public in February into abuse of the congressional IT servers, including the possible transfer of data, emails and files from the offices of dozens of House Democrats.

Imran had worked for Wasserman Schultz — who resigned in July 2016 as chairwoman of the Democratic National Committee after its IT system was hacked..."


Whatever Is On Imran Awan’s Smashed Hard Drives Likely Can Be Recovered
_


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 1, 2017)

_“There is something quite amiss as to why Congresswoman Debbie Wasserman Schultz continued to use taxpayer funds to employ former technology staff member, Imran Awan, even months after he was barred from accessing the House’s computer systems and a number of her colleagues severed ties with Awan,” said Matthew Whitaker, FACT’s executive director.

“Since Awan’s arrest last week, Wasserman Schultz has been evasive and unable to answer even basic questions about the nature of Awan’s employment with her office. This only further confirms the urgency of an investigation into her unethical and illegal actions,” Whitaker said in a statement released by the non-profit government ethics watchdog."_


----------



## OldLady (Aug 1, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> _“There is something quite amiss as to why Congresswoman Debbie Wasserman Schultz continued to use taxpayer funds to employ former technology staff member, Imran Awan, even months after he was barred from accessing the House’s computer systems and a number of her colleagues severed ties with Awan,” said Matthew Whitaker, FACT’s executive director.
> 
> “Since Awan’s arrest last week, Wasserman Schultz has been evasive and unable to answer even basic questions about the nature of Awan’s employment with her office. This only further confirms the urgency of an investigation into her unethical and illegal actions,” Whitaker said in a statement released by the non-profit government ethics watchdog."_
> 
> ...


What is her job these days?  I know Hillary put her on her campaign after she left the DNC, but the election is over.  So where does DWS work now?


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 1, 2017)

I find it odd IT guys didnt dispose of hard drives correctly. Wouldnt you think they would know smashing them wouldnt help?


----------



## Votto (Aug 1, 2017)

Oh no, now they will have more evidence to sweep under the rug.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 1, 2017)

That's why Hillary Bleach bitted hers.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > _“There is something quite amiss as to why Congresswoman Debbie Wasserman Schultz continued to use taxpayer funds to employ former technology staff member, Imran Awan, even months after he was barred from accessing the House’s computer systems and a number of her colleagues severed ties with Awan,” said Matthew Whitaker, FACT’s executive director.
> ...



Hopefully the prison kitchen soon


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 1, 2017)

It's getting tougher and tougher to keep up with all the scandals, conspiracies, accusations and investigations.

Lots of partisan noise.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> I find it odd IT guys didnt dispose of hard drives correctly. Wouldnt you think they would know smashing them wouldnt help?


There is something very fishy--or very stupid--about the whole situation.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> What is her job these days?  I know Hillary put her on her campaign after she left the DNC, but the election is over.  So where does DWS work now?



According to the media, duck the press and attempt to prevent the Keystone Capitol cops from looking at her laptop they have in their possession.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I find it odd IT guys didnt dispose of hard drives correctly. Wouldnt you think they would know smashing them wouldnt help?
> ...


Indeed. The WHOLE situation


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> I find it odd IT guys didnt dispose of hard drives correctly. Wouldnt you think they would know smashing them wouldnt help?


That is why there are actually Federal laws and regulations covering the disposal of classified information, discs, tapes, hard drives, servers, etc. Only specific methods and / or govt-approved devices can be legally used to dispose of such equipment and products.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> I find it odd IT guys didnt dispose of hard drives correctly. Wouldnt you think they would know smashing them wouldnt help?


You would think an IT expert making $160K a year would know that is not a effective way to hide the information on a hard drive.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 1, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I find it odd IT guys didnt dispose of hard drives correctly. Wouldnt you think they would know smashing them wouldnt help?
> ...


Well, thats a good thing they were following the law


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 1, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I find it odd IT guys didnt dispose of hard drives correctly. Wouldnt you think they would know smashing them wouldnt help?
> ...


Exactly. There is an official document called the NISPOM that specifically TELLS YOU how to clear and sanitize a hard drive. Someone with a Top Secret clearance should be familiar with that document.


----------



## Ted Frazier (Aug 1, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> *"Whatever Is On Imran Awan’s Smashed Hard Drives Likely Can Be Recovered"*
> 
> _"Somebody must have thought they were hiding something by smashing those computer hard-drives the FBI recovered from the home of Imran Awan, Florida Democratic Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz’s former information technology (IT) aide.
> 
> ...


Another "Daily Caller" thread.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 1, 2017)

Ted Frazier said:


> Another "Daily Caller" thread.



Several others are also reporting it....just not the Liberal Fake News CNN. MSNBC, WSJ, NY Times, etc, who are all trying to pretend it doesn't exist. 

It's sad when the snowflakes, whose media outlets have all been discredited as Left Wing Propaganda-Pushing surrogates of the Democratic Party, have to respond by bitterly saying, "Oh yeah...well...YOUR source sucks."

Bwuhahahaha......


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 1, 2017)

*Exactly Why in THE FUCK is Schultz "UNDER PRESSURE" to testify?

Fuck that!  How about UNDER SUBPOENA!
Same with Lynch, Rice, Powers, Jarret, Comey & McCabe!*


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 1, 2017)

The GOP...and Sessions...need to  grow a pair...


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> I find it odd IT guys didnt dispose of hard drives correctly. Wouldnt you think they would know smashing them wouldnt help?



How would regular IT guys know the full extent of the FBI?  If you truly want to destroy a HDD to where it is beyond all possibility of recognition, you have to do more than throw it down steps, hit it with a hammer, shoot it with a gun or even cut it in half with a band saw, you should either destroy it in an intense fire that totally incinerates it, bury it where it can never be found (drop it in the ocean?), or utterly crush it in a vice or metal compactor, where the data discs are pulverized.


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 1, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > What is her job these days?  I know Hillary put her on her campaign after she left the DNC, but the election is over.  So where does DWS work now?
> ...


*
They put in the morgue with Seth Rich?*


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 1, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I find it odd IT guys didnt dispose of hard drives correctly. Wouldnt you think they would know smashing them wouldnt help?
> ...


Yes, because IT guys dont know smashing a hard drive is still recoverable.
Either this is bullshit or those guys arent really IT guys.. I mean, they were sending money to a terrorist shithole in pakistan..


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 1, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I find it odd IT guys didnt dispose of hard drives correctly. Wouldnt you think they would know smashing them wouldnt help?
> ...


*I work IT in a Global Publicly Traded Corporation as a Site Admin.

Unless you shatter the platters or erase the entire disc with a strong magnet that Data is still readable.

If you are in a hurry to flee the country because your DNC Masters, and boss told you to get the fuck out in a hurry, then you might not be thorough.

Here is my question:

How in the fuck did we let the rest of this clan get away?
Why in the Hell was this guy captured at the "very last minute possible" while he was attempting to board his plane?  

Did the "AUTHORITIES" show up too early?  

Just like they showed up too late to save Seth Rich's Life only to bring a body bag, and to Faux Investigate a Fake Robbery gone wrong where nothing was actually stolen?

And in a highly surveilled neighborhood there are ZERO LEADS?  No video footage, NOTHING?

This guy was all but gone and off the hook for his crimes, same as we let Clinton get away with committing High Crimes, Felonies and Misdemeanors?*


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 1, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> _“There is something quite amiss as to why Congresswoman Debbie Wasserman Schultz continued to use taxpayer funds to employ former technology staff member, Imran Awan, even months after he was barred from accessing the House’s computer systems and a number of her colleagues severed ties with Awan,” said Matthew Whitaker, FACT’s executive director.
> 
> “Since Awan’s arrest last week, Wasserman Schultz has been evasive and unable to answer even basic questions about the nature of Awan’s employment with her office. This only further confirms the urgency of an investigation into her unethical and illegal actions,” Whitaker said in a statement released by the non-profit government ethics watchdog."_
> 
> ...



On top of everything else, she ought to be compelled to repay every penny of that money paid him out of her own pocket.


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 1, 2017)

Anything to distract from the travesty of the Great Grabber's Administration.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Yes, because IT guys dont know smashing a hard drive is still recoverable.
> Either this is bullshit or those guys arent really IT guys..



How much of an 'IT Specialist' do you have to be to hack secret files when you are given access to those files? How much of an 'IT Specialist' do you have to be to hack e-mail accounts when you are given access to those accounts and given the usernames and passwords to those accounts?

Gee, a 6th grader with a computer can now be classified as an 'IT Specialist' and make $160,000 a year!


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 1, 2017)

BlindBoo said:


> Anything to distract from the travesty of the Great Grabber's Administration.


Yes, thankfully Debbie Wasserman-Schultz was kind enough to create the biggest foreign espionage scandal in decades just as a distraction from Donald Trump's Presidency. Gee those Democrats sure are swell.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 1, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I find it odd IT guys didnt dispose of hard drives correctly. Wouldnt you think they would know smashing them wouldnt help?
> ...


ocean sounds good


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 1, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> It's getting tougher and tougher to keep up with all the scandals, conspiracies, accusations and investigations.
> 
> Lots of partisan noise.


Says the biggest partisan here.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 1, 2017)

Theowl32 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > It's getting tougher and tougher to keep up with all the scandals, conspiracies, accusations and investigations.  Lots of partisan noise.
> ...



.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 1, 2017)

I only believe results. While this may seem like good news.

The fact that both clintons breath free air after all of the things they have gotten away with (from white water, murders, and pure proven fraud with their foundation) then I just don't believe a thing.

Count it all as pure bullshit. Until it actually happens.


----------



## Thinker101 (Aug 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I find it odd IT guys didnt dispose of hard drives correctly. Wouldnt you think they would know smashing them wouldnt help?
> ...



Anything to do with the DNC seems to be very fishy these days.


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 1, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Anything to distract from the travesty of the Great Grabber's Administration.
> ...



Don't you guys ever tire of getting egg on your face?

Seriously, how many of these quack-pot conspiracies ever pan out for you?

Pizza anyone?


----------



## g5000 (Aug 1, 2017)

What exactly do you retards think was on those hard drives?

You are inventing manufactured bullshit in your pointy heads.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 1, 2017)

BlindBoo said:


> Don't you guys ever tire of getting egg on your face?


Actually that is a question for Democrats, whose every attempt to take Trump down so far has blown up in your faces and revealed more and more Democratic party crime.


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 1, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



*Speaking of Seth Rich and Awan, does anyone find this interesting?




*

I Believe Imran Awan Is Tied Directly To The Murder Of Seth Rich.  He Was Debbie Wasserman Schultz’s IT Guy, Who Took Care Of Her Every Need.  PLUS, OTHER BREAKING NEWS ON IMRAN AWAN. – InvestmentWatch

Roger Stone: Seth Rich Was Partying With Imran Awan on the Night of His Murder


----------



## g5000 (Aug 1, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> *They put in the morgue with Seth Rich?*


Behind Fox News' Baseless Seth Rich Story: The Untold Tale

Lawsuit alleges Fox News made up part of Seth Rich story

You sick fucks are slandering a MURDER VICTIM.

You have no shame.  None. 

Fox News is a bloodsucking leech on the ass of yellow journalism.


----------



## g5000 (Aug 1, 2017)

BlindBoo said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



No, they don't. 

They BEG to be lied to and then get back in line for more.


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 1, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, because IT guys dont know smashing a hard drive is still recoverable.
> ...


*Interesting that he actually had The Password "Password" to Podesta's PC, and accounts, isn't it?

Wonder if Awan and Seth Rich were working together, especially seeing how Awan was one of the last people to see Seth Rich alive on the night of his murder.  

Maybe Seth Rich wasn't killed because of the leaks he was giving to Assange but because he knew Awan was helping him get leaked information to Wikileaks.

Maybe Seth Rich was killed because Awan was raiding everything and everyone he could abusing his "SUPER USER ACCESS" and aroused suspicion, and he murdered Seth Rich to cut the trail back to him short.

Posted this pic again for context.*


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2017)

BlindBoo said:


> Don't you guys ever tire of getting egg on your face?


Don't you boo boo?


----------



## Scorpion (Aug 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > _“There is something quite amiss as to why Congresswoman Debbie Wasserman Schultz continued to use taxpayer funds to employ former technology staff member, Imran Awan, even months after he was barred from accessing the House’s computer systems and a number of her colleagues severed ties with Awan,” said Matthew Whitaker, FACT’s executive director.
> ...


She is still a member of of Congress representing Florida's 23rd district.........


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 1, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Interesting, again, How Hillary immediately hired the fired DWS after the story broke and how Hillary's Foundation Lawyer is now Awan's Defense Attorney.


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 1, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you guys ever tire of getting egg on your face?
> ...



So it's all about the Grabby One?

Of course.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 1, 2017)

Scorpion said:


> She is still a member of of Congress representing Florida's 23rd district.........


Perp-Walk her ass right out from the middle of Congress in session! That would be AWESOME!


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2017)

Only the most duped idiots think that the Clinton Obama democrat party is innocent. They will have you killed if you get in their way. Never before have we seen this much corruption from one party. The democrat party needs a makeover.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 1, 2017)

Deb is corrupt?

How shocking.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 1, 2017)

BlindBoo said:


> So it's all about the Grabby One?



No, once again it is about the criminal Democrats and their illegal handling of classified information ... their illegal destruction of classified, devices, laptops, servers, etc ... their espionage ... their aiding and abetting foreign enemies of this country.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 1, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> > She is still a member of of Congress representing Florida's 23rd district.........
> ...


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2017)

Now lets hope McCain or Graham don't ride in on a white horse to save Debbie.


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 1, 2017)

Scorpion said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


 *She can actually be impeached and removed and should be.*


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 1, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you guys ever tire of getting egg on your face?
> ...



Nope, I always said Trump could beat Hillary, or rather it was hers to loose.  She should have pummeled him for his gaffs during the debates, but she proved herself to be a lightweight.  Democrats were stupid to ignore their largest base of voters.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2017)

You can smash em burn em hide em destroy em but you can't erase em. Dems are too stupid to know this of course...


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 1, 2017)

Wasserman Schultz under pressure to testify on ex-IT aide; complaint filed

AGAIN, where is Sessions and the FBI? Why is DWS being nicely asked to 'come talk with Congress' instead of issued a subpoena?

This is turning out to be the biggest espionage case in decades, involving Democrats, and it is being left to the Keystone Cop Capitol Police who is doing a bang-up job...


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2017)

BlindBoo said:


> Nope, I always said Trump could beat Hillary, or rather it was hers to loose. She should have pummeled him for his gaffs during the debates, but she proved herself to be a lightweight. Democrats were stupid to ignore their largest base of voters


People wanted Obamaism stopped in it's tracks, They chose an amateur an outsider because the nations direction under Obama was so non acceptable to them. Hillary was Obama 2...and we said hell no. And no matter how much dirt and fake news comes out about Trump, as long as it's him or back to the status quo he will win every time. The dems need a makeover and they won't get one with Pelosi and Schumer leading the party.


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 1, 2017)

BlindBoo said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


*They didn't ignore their largest base of voters.
They completely pandered to them.

That is the 47% of Americans that pay no taxes.  All of them Democrats.

What they did was continue to lie to the people that pay taxes to support the Slouche Couch Surfing Illegal Alien Felon Generational Welfare Class, and continued to think soaking them to pay for "Wealth Redistribution, Climate Justice and Social Justice, And Global Warming Religion" was going to continue without people starting to resist.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 1, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> Wasserman Schultz under pressure to testify on ex-IT aide; complaint filed
> 
> AGAIN, where is Sessions and the FBI? Why is DWS being nicely asked to 'come talk with Congress' instead of issued a subpoena?
> 
> This is turning out to be the biggest espionage case in decades, involving Democrats, and it is being left to the Keystone Cop Capitol Police who is doing a bang-up job...


*Again, why is she being "pressured" and not Subpoenaed?
Rice was "pressured" and canceled her testifying before Congress TWICE!*


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2017)

It will be very interesting to see if Debbie springs a leak and brings down the whole rotten ship of evil fools.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 1, 2017)

BlindBoo said:


> Nope, I always said Trump could beat Hillary, or rather it was hers to loose.



It was never 'hers to lose' as the DNC would not let that happen. They rigged primaries, engaged in election fraud, and cheated in debates to help her do something she could never do on her own - beat Bernie Sanders for the DNC nomination.

She should have never been allowed to remain in the election race as she was under multiple FBI investigations for crimes that included ESPIONAGE, Illegal Non-Compliance with the FOIA and Federal Records Acts, Illegal handling of classified, and Influence Peddling - crimes which she DID commit.
-- Democrats and their All-In media would NEVER have allowed a GOP candidate to remain in the race under the same circumstances.

Hillary was a POS, corrupt, sexual deviant-enabling, self-serving, national security-jeopardizing criminal who was protected from prosecution so she could be the worst Presidential candidate in US history, who ran the worst campaign in US history.


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 1, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> It will be very interesting to see if Debbie springs a leak and brings down the whole rotten ship of evil fools.


*Somehow I don't think she will rat since it is looking like her Pakistani Criminal Gang of Hackers not only were hacking Congress and THE DNC, but they may have killed Seth Rich who was probably getting his leaks from AWAN and funneling them to Assange.

She could be named as an accessory to murder.




*


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 1, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > So it's all about the Grabby One?
> ...



How many more times are the RussianWingers going to tout those fanciful tales of Clinton Corruption.  

Has Bill visited Pedophile Island this summer?


----------



## Care4all (Aug 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > _“There is something quite amiss as to why Congresswoman Debbie Wasserman Schultz continued to use taxpayer funds to employ former technology staff member, Imran Awan, even months after he was barred from accessing the House’s computer systems and a number of her colleagues severed ties with Awan,” said Matthew Whitaker, FACT’s executive director.
> ...


she's a U.S. congresswoman for a district in Florida


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2017)

BlindBoo said:


> How many more times are the RussianWingers going to tout those fanciful tales of Clinton Corruption.
> 
> Has Bill visited Pedophile Island this summer?


*ROGER STONE: SETH RICH WAS PARTYING WITH IMRAN AWAN ON THE NIGHT OF HIS MURDER*


----------



## Care4all (Aug 1, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > It will be very interesting to see if Debbie springs a leak and brings down the whole rotten ship of evil fools.
> ...


you are


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 1, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > How many more times are the RussianWingers going to tout those fanciful tales of Clinton Corruption.
> ...





You go with trusting Roger Stone. That couldn't possibly come back to bite you in the ass, could it?


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 1, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I always said Trump could beat Hillary, or rather it was hers to loose.
> ...




Right on que.  Russian Wingers always conflate.  How many times did she debate Trump in the primaries?


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 1, 2017)

BlindBoo said:


> How many more times are the RussianWingers going to tout those fanciful tales of Clinton Corruption.


Since the FBI just recently released over 800 more criminal counts of illegal non-compliance with the FOIA and the Federal Records Act just removed from Hillary's continually crime-evidence spewing server, it might be a while before Hillary's criminal exploits stop receiving attention.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 1, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Now - other than because you read it on 8chan - why should anyone believe a.) that's Awan in the picture, or b.) that picture was taken the night Rich was killed?


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Now - other than because you read it on 8chan - why should anyone believe a.) that's Awan in the picture, or b.) that picture was taken the night Rich was killed?


At least we have a picture, I've yet to see a picture of Trump colluding with Russia.


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 1, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > It will be very interesting to see if Debbie springs a leak and brings down the whole rotten ship of evil fools.
> ...


*There is no way I will ever believe THE DNC was Hacked not when THIS was going on!
And all the PUZZLE pieces now fit.

Assange and Kim.com founder said SETH RICH was giving them the leaked emails.
Regardless of the fact Podesta's password was password, how did Seth Rich get all of this data?

Well, You are friends with a Pakistani Hacker and his "gang" and this guy sells information to anyone who has a buck.

Awan pries in to everything.  THE DNC, Congress.....EVERYONE....because he has access to EVERYONE.  He has a criminal record and has SUPER USER ACCESS.

In fact, he is so good at getting information he shouldn't have that even after he gets BANNED FROM THE HOUSE systems, and FIRED from THE DNC, Schultz takes him with her to HILLARY CLINTON's CAMPAIGN after she was fired fro Ethical Violations (Election Fraud).

Both of these two were only fired because they got caught and exposed.

Congress wants to know who is getting in to their files.  They focus on Awan.  Seth Rich and The Pakistani Gang are the only people who know that Awan and his Gang are stealing all of this data.
Wiki Leaks is dumping data at a furious pace, and 'The Authorities' are breathing down Awan's neck.

Does Schultz know?  Maybe, and maybe that is why she kept AWAN close to her like that.
Awan closes part of the trail leading back to himself by killing Seth Rich.

Now it all makes sense.*





*What did Schultz know and when did she know it?*


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> You go with trusting Roger Stone. That couldn't possibly come back to bite you in the ass, could it?


Well someones ass will be bitten but it won't be mine.


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 1, 2017)

BlindBoo said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


*He probably got his fill of banging teenage babysitters after the 26th visit and Hillary told him to knock it the fuck off because she was gonna be Emperor and he was gonna be First Bitch!*


----------



## Reasonable (Aug 1, 2017)

Easy continues to sit in the corner hoping, expecting praying this is a BIG STORY.…anything to deflect from Trump's crumbling presidency. 
Funny as hell.


----------



## Reasonable (Aug 1, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


The rotting tree will mention Hillary 50 x a day before mentioning the sad decline of the Trump presidency. 
Lol


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 1, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Now - other than because you read it on 8chan - why should anyone believe a.) that's Awan in the picture, or b.) that picture was taken the night Rich was killed?
> ...



I have a "picture" too.






Proof.


----------



## Reasonable (Aug 1, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> The GOP...and Sessions...need to  grow a pair...



Yet Trump has been universally condemned for publicly shaming his AG. Of course you take Trump's side..
You're an official member of Whores R Us.


----------



## Reasonable (Aug 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


The pig wouldn't  shake Angela Merkel's hand, a top ally but look at the dope all giddy shaking the hand of a Russian spy.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 1, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > You go with trusting Roger Stone. That couldn't possibly come back to bite you in the ass, could it?
> ...



No, you'll just pretend it never happened, and then predictably fall for his bullshit again next time.

Because you lack both critical thinking skills, and integrity.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 1, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > It will be very interesting to see if Debbie springs a leak and brings down the whole rotten ship of evil fools.
> ...


that guy that your photo is pointing to as Awan doesn't look like him at all...


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 1, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> *There is no way I will ever believe THE DNC was Hacked not when THIS was going on!  And all the PUZZLE pieces now fit.*



Snowflakes CLAIM they are pissed that their e-mail got hacked and released...yet they refuse to cover this DWS-Pakistani spy Ring story that exposes how DWS actually GAVE the terrorist-connected Pakistanis access to the DNC e-mail accounts and gave them the usernames and passwords.

Snowflakes CLAIM to be pissed about 'foreign interference' yet Democrats have done more to interfere in the 2016 elections than the Russians ever dreamed of doing, AND DWS and the Pakistanis were raiding DNC e-mails.

Russian Hacking of DNC E-mails?  AGAIN, DWS GAVE the terrorist-connected, blackmailing, extorting, kidnapping, murdering Pakistani Spies access to classified files critical to our national security (US Intel and Homeland Security files) AND access to all the DNC e-mails along with the usernames and passwords.

...and suddenly snowflakes are yawning and not interested in their e-mails being hacked, in foreign interference, and in our national security being compromised?!


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 1, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Proving once again that trees just aren't that smart.

About 60% of Democrats are White.

The 47%: Who They Are, Where They Live, How They Vote, and Why They Matter


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 1, 2017)

Awan is connected to Seth Rich
Awan is connected DWS
Awan is Connected to Hillary's lawyer
Seth Rich is connected to DWS
Seth Rich is connected to Hillary
DWS is connected to Hillary
DWS is connected to Awan
Hillary is connected to Seth Rich
Hillary is connected to DWS
Hillary's lawyer is connected to Awan

What a small world... ;p


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2017)

Care4all said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


The evidence is in and it's him with a beard and long hair. Live it love it learn it.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 1, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...





Your desperate hope for it to be true doesn't count as "evidence", clown shoes.


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 1, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


*The picture is legit, and it is Awan with Seth Rich on the night of his murder.*


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> The rotting tree will mention Hillary 50 x a day before mentioning the sad decline of the Trump presidency.



Hillary's crimes have already been proven...and keep coming out.

A snowflake has already admitted in this thread that the entire Trump Witch Hunt arose from the fake Russian-generated dossier.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Your desperate hope for it to be true doesn't count as "evidence", clown shoes


My gut and history tells me it's true....the dems are dirty as hell because no one watches them, no one scrutinizes them, no one investigates them.....until now.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 1, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...





Prove it, dumbass. Since you have a staggering track record of spewing complete bullshit, I don't think we're going to take you word for it.

"I read it on 8chan" isn't proof, in case you were confused.


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



*There is more evidence tying Awan, Seth Rich and a Hacking-Data Theft Ring to each other, THE DNC and Schultz than there is even a molecule of evidence for "MUH RUSSIA."

You sure you aren't talking about yourself?  You seem confused.....*


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 1, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Your desperate hope for it to be true doesn't count as "evidence", clown shoes
> ...





Your "gut"? That's your evidence?

I couldn't make this shit up if I tried. Jesus Christ, you guys are fucking retarded.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 1, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...





No, there isn't any evidence of that at all.

But watching you fall for this shit is really making my morning.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Prove it, dumbass. Since you have a staggering track record of spewing complete bullshit,


Jeeeze calm down Doc. Not a very good example for a moderator to set..... Sounds as if you may think it all true...thou dose protest too much.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 1, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> My gut and history tells me it's true....the dems are dirty as hell because no one watches them, no one scrutinizes them, no one investigates them.....until now.


Oh, the All-In Liberal Propaganda Wing of the Democratic party (liberal media) has been WATCHING them do all of this for years, but they will never report on it or call them on it...as we are seeing in the DWS-Terrorist-Connected Pakistani Spy case.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Your "gut"? That's your evidence?


That's all the Trump / Russia collusion tards have...


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 1, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Prove it, dumbass. Since you have a staggering track record of spewing complete bullshit,
> ...





Don't whine, snowflake. I'm not here to "set an example" for you.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 1, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Your "gut"? That's your evidence?
> ...



So because other people believe things that aren't true, that makes it ok for you to do, as well?


Do you have no self respect at all?


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> So because other people believe things that aren't true, that makes it ok for you to do, as well?
> 
> 
> Do you have no self respect at all?


I play by the rules on the field, I didn't write the rules but I know the rules and gut feelings are hard evidence in today's America.


----------



## Flash (Aug 1, 2017)

Dumber Than a Door Knob Debbie Wasserman Schultz is one of the Democrat's brain trust, along with Maxine Waters and those other Democrat nitwits in power nowadays.

Not only dumb as hell but corrupt as they come.  Perfect leadership for the Party of Moon Bats.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Don't whine, snowflake. I'm not here to "set an example" for you.


Just sayin.....you could bust an artery or something....


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 1, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > So because other people believe things that aren't true, that makes it ok for you to do, as well?
> ...





So you'd rather believe something that turns out to false, just because it makes you feel good inside? There are no "rules" - I'm not talking about politics here. I'm talking about your own knowledge base.

You really have so little respect for yourself that you'd rather base your beliefs on feelings rather than knowledge?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 1, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Don't whine, snowflake. I'm not here to "set an example" for you.
> ...





Of course, you just brought up my status as moderator because you were concerned about my health.

Seriously dude, you're as transparent as a window.


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



*My Track Record is STELLAR, hence my poster rating.

Compare with yours.  Let's use a Grading scale....  A through F.


Taking your rating 13,603
and dividing by your post count 31,909
You get a laughable 0.429

Now compare with me.

My rating is 5,599
divided by my post count of 
4,452
Giving me 1.25

Tree; 125% (A +) vs
Dumbass  42.9% (F - -)

I am class valedictorian, and you are the class dunce!

Try again Dummy.

You get to repeat the 3rd grade again.  You'll be the only kid in 3rd grade with a driver's license, if you can even pass the written test on the exam!*


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 1, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...





Are you seriously claiming that your ratings here legitimize your content?

Jesus Christ, that's the most pathetic thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> So you'd rather believe something that turns out to false, just because it makes you feel good inside? There are no "rules" - I'm not talking about politics here. I'm talking about your own knowledge base.
> 
> You really have so little respect for yourself that you'd rather base your beliefs on feelings rather than knowledge?


It's about shiny objects, it's about getting the attention of people, of voters. Have you not learned anything from president Trump?
Before you can convince someone of anything you first need their undivided attention. The liberal media has been playing this game for years. Now we have the ball and it's our turn. Your problem with it is that it's working for us.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 1, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > So you'd rather believe something that turns out to false, just because it makes you feel good inside? There are no "rules" - I'm not talking about politics here. I'm talking about your own knowledge base.
> ...





First of all, do you really think this is "working" for you?

Secondly, did you just admit that you're full of shit, and don't actually believe what you post?


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Of course, you just brought up my status as moderator because you were concerned about my health.
> 
> Seriously dude, you're as transparent as a window.


Hey you're the doctor......you should know how suddenly a stroke can develop. Just looking out for you Doc.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> First of all, do you really think this is "working" for you?
> 
> Secondly, did you just admit that you're full of shit, and don't actually believe what you post?


Like I said we have the ball now. Fire begets fire.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 1, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, do you really think this is "working" for you?
> ...



Ok, so yes - you're admitting that you're posting bullshit, not because you believe it, but because it's "fire" for your side. Glad we straightened that out.

See how far this "ball" takes you.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> First of all, do you really think this is "working" for you?


Yep


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



*Like all Liberals, you live in a bubble, and in your bubble, looking at your stubby pencil of an appendage made you feel proud....that is until Reality and Humiliation smacked you right across the face.*

*I doubt if that is the most pathetic thing you have ever heard.  I am pretty sure the first time a human male or female saw your weiner that the comments you heard made you feel pathetic.  In fact I will guarantee you that "That's Pathetic" is what you actually heard.

All the gadgets in the world or Trolling on The Internet isn't going to make up for your midget masculinity.  

There is always surgery.  You have lots of options these days.  You can even be a woman if you feel like it.  So I suggest you stop wasting your time here, and go get that taken care of.*


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Ok, so yes - you're admitting that you're posting bullshit, not because you believe it, but because it's "fire" for your side. Glad we straightened that out


Winner


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 1, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...





That's weak.


----------



## Flash (Aug 1, 2017)

Corruption in the Democrat Party


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> See how far this "ball" takes you


I'm betting it gets us the house the senate the SCOTUS and the white house.....oh errrrr it already did.


----------



## Flash (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



*Like your physiological response to seeing a naked female?*


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2017)

*Really Mr. President you are this big?*


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Aug 1, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...





Seriously, if you've given up entirely on trying to argue a point, at least you could come up with better personal attacks. You're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 1, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



*No, I think you are an amateur, and that is an embarrassment.

You can't even defend yourself.

Mama taught me to not pick on dummies like you.

Here, have some chocolates.






I argued the point long ago upstream and slam dunked THE POINT, and you had no Rebuttal.

You get the booby prize, and box of Chocolates and a Nice Glass of STFU.
*


----------



## mdk (Aug 1, 2017)

My forum ratings are proof that I am awesome and infallible.


----------



## Doc1 (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Reasonable (Aug 1, 2017)

Ted Frazier said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > *"Whatever Is On Imran Awan’s Smashed Hard Drives Likely Can Be Recovered"*
> ...


The next time these dopes use a valid thread will be the first time. The Daily Caller isn't even respected with conservative media. It's the runt of the litter.


----------



## Doc1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Ted Frazier said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



Prove it wrong, c'mon kid....


----------



## Reasonable (Aug 1, 2017)

No one cares about this Wasserman Schultz crap. People care about what's going to happen to their healthcare after Trump's and the GOP collossal HC bill failure.
People care that this WH is not prepared for a crisis that hits every presidency.
This stumbling bumbling WH is worse than the Keystone Cops.
People care about the militarism of this WH. Do you know who surrounds himself with generals and family?
Dictators!
Richard Painter, Bush's Ethics lawyer, said last night that this dictatorship leaning WH scares the hell out of him.
Meanwhile Easy Oven Cleaner and the rest of the dopey trump whores are getting erections about Schultz.
Why?
Because they know what a castastrophe this WH has been but they don't have the gonads to even mention it.


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 1, 2017)

mdk said:


> My forum ratings are proof that I am awesome and infallible.



*The thing is, whether you are Left or Right, you have to be both informative and entertaining.  
That's what the ratings reflect.

In my Opinion....which is a Hell of a Lot Better than most other people's Opinions!*


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 1, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> View attachment 141531


*There is only one thing wrong with your poster.

The Audio and Sound should be credited to Obama Bin Spying.*


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 1, 2017)

mdk said:


> My forum ratings are proof that I am awesome and infallible.



Pfft, you're nuthin


----------



## mdk (Aug 1, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > My forum ratings are proof that I am awesome and infallible.
> ...



Oh, please! You worship the quicksand I walk on.


----------



## Doc1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> No one cares about this Wasserman Schultz crap. People care about what's going to happen to their healthcare after Trump's and the GOP collossal HC bill failure.
> People care that this WH is not prepared for a crisis that hits every presidency.
> This stumbling bumbling WH is worse than the Keystone Cops.
> People care about the militarism of this WH. Do you know who surrounds himself with generals and family?
> ...



We now know two things.....

1)You can't disprove the caller.
2) As an abject dumbass partisan you don't care about of the illegal shit your side does.

Good to know.


----------



## Doc1 (Aug 1, 2017)

mdk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Actually they only prove you don't have a life. Oh yes, Trump sucks.


----------



## mdk (Aug 1, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



To me at least, ratings here mean two things: jack and shit.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 1, 2017)

mdk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Actually you're my favorite homo and are living proof I'm not a homophobe

Thank you


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> No one cares about this Wasserman Schultz crap.


It's the largest espionage case in decades.

The Chairman of the DNC hired terrorist-connected, criminal record-possessing, kidnapping, murdering, extorting Pakistani Spies....

She put their absent Pakistani family who never showed up and did any work on the payroll...

She gave them illegal access some of our most classified files - US Intel, Homeland Security, and Foreign Nation Intel

She ignored a House Ban and investigations on them for Espionage to RE-HIRE them, give them illegal access to classified files AGAIN....

She gave them access to DNC e-mail accounts and gave them their usernames and passwords....

She refused to fire them when Awan was busted AGAIN for illegal access to classified and illegal access to DNC e-mails, refused to fire Awan until he was arrested trying to flee the country

...and paid the Awans approx. $4 MILLION, part of which was funneled to terrorists.

After being fired for her part in this crime, DWS was immediately hired by Hillary Clinton, who committed her own crime of Espionage, as well.

Hillary's lawyer is now the defense attorney for a terrorist-connected, kidnapping, extorting, murdering, blackmailing, Pakistani Spy who used to work for DWS (and maybe for Hillary...Maybe Hillary had dirt on Demo crats, which was why they agreed to not only support her running for President but to help her cheat and win the nomination...) 

And the snowflake says, _"No one cares about that crap."_ 

No....

The Liberal Propaganda-Pushing Media care enough to hide from this story...


SNOWFLAKES care enough about that 'crap' to _lie, deny, distract, and justify_
...and if the snowflakes do NOT give a crap about our national security, DNC Espionage, and foreign entities hacking their e-mails with one of their own helping do it...WHY NOT?


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 1, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> *Speaking of Seth Rich and Awan, does anyone find this interesting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*I DO!*




> I Believe Imran Awan Is Tied Directly To The Murder Of Seth Rich.




*I would be more concerned if you DIDN'T believe it.*



> Who Took Care Of Her (Debbie Wasserman Schultz's) Every Need.



*Better him than me! *


----------

